# Store bought milk



## Denna (Mar 30, 2011)

Its going to be awhile before we are able to get a couple of goats and I'm dying to try my hand at cheese making. I was wondering, have any of you tried to make cheeses with store bought milk and if so how does it differ from using raw milk in process, taste, etc.?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I can only answer your first question, yes you can use store bought milk.

How does it taste? I wont know for another 7 weeks....LOL


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Store bought milk works just fine the cheese tastes better than the cheese you by in the store highly processed cheese is mass made and they make it as fast as they can to make more money making cheese at home you can make some realy fine eat cheese to quote Alton Brown it"s " GOOD EATS " 
Your home made cheeses you can control how much flavor you give your product 
If you have goats milk it makes a awesome 4 month stilton


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I think store bought milk makes lovely cheese. actually one of the nice things about it is that its very consistent, unlike your own dairy animal's milk where it changes during the lactation cycle. You'll want to be cautious to avoid ultra pasteurized milk and sometimes even the non-UP milk still is overheated. So if you can't get it to form a good curd, switch brands before you call it a failure b/c it might not be you. If you have the kit or ingredients to make mozzarella, its a good test of whether or not you have a good brand of milk to work with (it won't make a good curd or stretch if its bad)


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

When I was doing cheese a couple of years ago (it's fallen by the wayside recently), we were only using storebought milk, and it worked beautifully. We made mozzarella, ricotta, and a basic cheddar using recipes from the Ricki Carroll book, and our friends and family members loved it.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

the store bought milk around here is ultra-pasterized. you cannot make cheese from it.


----------



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

Is ultra-pasteurized milk marked ultra-pasteurized?


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes it will say ultra pasteurized on the jug. It will be on almost all organic milk because organic milk is thought of as a speciality milk and needs to have a longer shelf life


----------

